# Study



## Aana (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
My overall ielts score is 6 that is:
Listeing 7
Reading 5
Writing 5.5
Speaking 6
Can I apply for master program in business? I have heard i have to apply for 10 weeks english proficiency class and thought that procee will I be able to get visa. I want to share that my financial is very strong. Please help me. Thank You


----------

